# Who out there had SQ success with DLS SP12 ?



## SQ+SPL= (Jan 20, 2010)

Just about to usher a NOS SP12 into the trunk of a '63 Valiant compact. Anyone had experience with these drivers in a SQ setup ? you know, alignment / orientation / geometries that have worked well for you or that you've heard ......


----------

